# Victoria Beckham



## Loki (Aug 17, 2005)

A newspaper I read recently quoted Victoria Beckham (31), wife of England's biggest soccer (sorry, football) star and former Spice Girl, saying she never read a book in her life.

 Why do people deify such degenerates?!?! 

 I know it's because it's sells, but it drives me crazy!!


----------



## DavidCC (Aug 17, 2005)

Yeah but she's HOT







see, that's why


----------



## arnisador (Aug 17, 2005)

Unimaginable.

Well, if she's happy, she's happy.


----------



## Tgace (Aug 17, 2005)

Shes not alone...............


----------



## ginshun (Aug 19, 2005)

Does it really surprise you that much?  She was a friggen Spice Girl.


----------



## Loki (Aug 19, 2005)

ginshun said:
			
		

> Does it really surprise you that much?  She was a friggen Spice Girl.


 A bit, yeah. Not one book in over 30 years?! I just hate it when people deify these imbeciles. I know why it happens, but I still hate it.


----------



## ed-swckf (Aug 20, 2005)

DavidCC said:
			
		

> Yeah but she's HOT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She's really not.


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 20, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Unimaginable.
> 
> Well, if she's happy, she's happy.


 Yeah ... after all ... ignorance is bliss ....


----------



## Raewyn (Aug 21, 2005)

DavidCC said:
			
		

> Yeah but she's HOT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

If you like the stick insect look!!! :;


----------



## Simon Curran (Aug 22, 2005)

Loki said:
			
		

> A bit, yeah. Not one book in over 30 years?! I just hate it when people deify these imbeciles. I know why it happens, but I still hate it.


Join the club, both her and her husband have the combined IQ of a carrot.


----------



## Simon Curran (Aug 22, 2005)

Raisin said:
			
		

> If you like the stick insect look!!! :;


Exactly!!!
Personally I would classify her as being a "munter", which is slang where I come from for a scary looking monster she devil


----------



## RickRed (Aug 22, 2005)

Loki said:
			
		

> A bit, yeah. Not one book in over 30 years?! I just hate it when people deify these imbeciles. I know why it happens, but I still hate it.


That has to be a lie.  How do you get through school without reading a single book.  If you don't read, you can't read the words that you have to memorize in a song or a script (Spice world).....

books are the first way people learn how to read now.  I just watched Paparaazi and this could have been like that movie, an outburst at an idiot reporter that was trying to make a story happen.


----------



## Loki (Aug 22, 2005)

RickRed said:
			
		

> That has to be a lie. How do you get through school without reading a single book. If you don't read, you can't read the words that you have to memorize in a song or a script (Spice world).....


 Well, obviously she has read educational material, but do agree that reading a novel and reading "My First English Book" aren't on the same level. I'm guessing she was referring to the former.



> books are the first way people learn how to read now. I just watched Paparaazi and this could have been like that movie, an outburst at an idiot reporter that was trying to make a story happen.


 Actually, she was talking about other issues, like wanting to have children, who she said she fantasizes about shopping with and dressing them up (but certainly not reading them stories). It seems more likely to me that she was being ditzy and absent-minded.
 *smacks forehead*


----------



## RickRed (Aug 22, 2005)

Loki said:
			
		

> Well, obviously she has read educational material, but do agree that reading a novel and reading "My First English Book" aren't on the same level. I'm guessing she was referring to the former.
> 
> 
> Actually, she was talking about other issues, like wanting to have children, who she said she fantasizes about shopping with and dressing them up (but certainly not reading them stories). It seems more likely to me that she was being ditzy and absent-minded.
> *smacks forehead*


There is a difference between a primer and a novel, but if I could only go by what you had in the post.

If the topic was kids, maybe she meant she has never read a book on having babie or mothering kids.

It isn't the smartest comment in the world but in context it might not be as bad as it looks.


----------



## The Kai (Aug 22, 2005)

Yea -but she's hot


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 22, 2005)

Simon Curran said:
			
		

> Join the club, both her and her husband have the combined IQ of a carrot.




I used to make comments like this about vegetables and rocks, but they got together and informed me they did not like the comparisons being made.


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 22, 2005)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> I used to make comments like this about vegetables and rocks, but they got together and informed me they did not like the comparisons being made.


 :rofl:


----------



## Simon Curran (Aug 22, 2005)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> I used to make comments like this about vegetables and rocks, but they got together and informed me they did not like the comparisons being made.


:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Chronuss (Aug 24, 2005)

Simon Curran said:
			
		

> Join the club, both her and her husband have the combined IQ of a carrot.


...that's insulting to the carrot.


----------



## Simon Curran (Aug 27, 2005)

It's funny because it's true


----------



## ed-swckf (Aug 27, 2005)

The Kai said:
			
		

> Yea -but she's hot


She's the true scary spice.


----------



## TimoS (Aug 29, 2005)

Hasn't she actually written (or should that be "written") an autobiography ? (I don't care enough to check). Wonder if she read what she wrote


----------



## Simon Curran (Sep 17, 2005)

TimoS said:
			
		

> Hasn't she actually written (or should that be "written") an autobiography ? (I don't care enough to check). Wonder if she read what she wrote


Sad but true, I think my girlfirend has the book somewhere, but even in the name of science I could not possibly bring myself to read it...


----------



## arnisador (Sep 17, 2005)

Just look at the pictures, eh?


----------



## Flatlander (Sep 17, 2005)

I actually don't find her very attractive.


----------



## Simon Curran (Sep 18, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Just look at the pictures, eh?


I think I would rather bathe in my own vomit, but that's just me...


----------



## arnisador (Sep 18, 2005)

I see we have some Scary Spice fans in the crowd. Each to his own!


----------



## Simon Curran (Sep 18, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> I see we have some Scary Spice fans in the crowd. Each to his own!


I think I will stick to just spicing my food thanks...


----------

